# Would appreciate advice on upgrading to a lighter, faster 'bent



## Ganymede (30 Dec 2014)

Hi all, as someone who bought the first 'bent they saw years ago, I feel the need to upgrade. 

I watched my HP Velotek Spirit (ok, semi-'bent) collecting dust for years because it was too cumbersome to carry up steps and too hard to ride uphill. I'm fitter now and have been riding it a lot this year with great pleasure, especially as I've had a lot of neck and shoulder trouble which simply isn't an issue riding with my feet up.

However it's an old model - the one with the small front wheel - and it really does weigh a ton. I think models must be much lighter now and while I don't want a full-on right-on-the-ground racing 'bent I would like to get something a little less chunky. I was watching a couple of Cycling Mikey's video on the 'tube and wondered what he rides. 

Also - fairings - any good? Or just a lot of weight?

I'd really appreciate any advice - was thinking of a trip up to Bikefix in London (easy for me) or maybe out to this chap in Ely I hear about?


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2014)

'Bent's are still quite rare in this country. Find a good specialist, do what they say.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Dec 2014)

Might also be worth looking at the websites of the various 'bent dealers in the UK and their different suppliers, as most manufacturers make very similar models, with their own take on it - much like car/ df bike manufacturers.

Laidbackbikes in Edinburgh are good very good excellent too


----------



## Ganymede (30 Dec 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Might also be worth looking at the websites of the various 'bent dealers in the UK and their different suppliers, as most manufacturers make very similar models, with their own take on it - much like car/ df bike manufacturers.
> 
> Laidbackbikes in Edinburgh are good very good excellent too


Thanks that really helps - I can google around but it's really useful to have some personal recommendations. It's a long way from me but I do have a nephew at uni there so I could visit!


----------



## Aushiker (31 Dec 2014)

I guess it comes down to how much you wish to spend, type of bike you are seeking and the riding you wish to do, but you can get aluminium framed and carbon framed bikes now days. As one example take a look at the Bacchetta offerings.

Andrew


----------



## Ganymede (31 Dec 2014)

Aushiker said:


> I guess it comes down to how much you wish to spend, type of bike you are seeking and the riding you wish to do, but you can get aluminium framed and carbon framed bikes now days. As one example take a look at the Bacchetta offerings.
> 
> Andrew


I like the look of those, thanks! I see they are for sale at Longstanton. I am looking at a trip to London Recumbents but there is nothing on their website to say what brands they sell. But I've heard the chap at Longstanton mentioned a few times and it looks like it's worth the trip (when the days are a bit longer!). I like the look of those big wheels - on my old-model Spirit the front wheel is only 16" and it's holding me back. (Back wheel is 20".)


----------



## byegad (31 Dec 2014)

I use a Streamer fairing on my trikes, well two of them and the benefits are small but noticeable. I only average 10mph so a faster rider will notice more benefit on the flat and downhill. IF you have a lot of climbing the weight of a fairing will slow you by a bit on the ups. 

From an aerodynamic point of view a rear fairing gives more advantage than a front in terms of speed.

As an example of use on a bike when I was using the Streamer on an AZUB 4 (For those not in the know this is a heavy Street Machine look-a-like 20" front 26" rear wheel.) I found speed into the wind and on fast descents were the main benefits from the Streamer. Those and keeping relatively dry in a shower!


----------



## neil earley (31 Dec 2014)

Interesting thread especially about fairings. Have contacted various Toxy ZR owners and most say that they have a speed advantage when fitted with rear tailbox . Will prob get one later in the new year, mmm must stop looking at Metabikes from laidback bikes website look so cool/


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Dec 2014)

I love fairings...

I use a Streamer, ZZIp, Windwrap XT and Windwrap GX


They are personal choice.

For most of us the additional speed and aerodynamics will not be of a great benefit

However the warmth and ease of use in bad weather is benefit enough as is the "posing value"


THis is the GX on the Catrike, and even in this weather, thermal tights were fine without a waterproof layer:







... and in better weather:






Even the smaller fairing will keep your feet warmer:


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I like the look of those, thanks! I see they are for sale at Longstanton. I am looking at a trip to London Recumbents but there is nothing on their website to say what brands they sell. But I've heard the chap at Longstanton mentioned a few times and it looks like it's worth the trip (when the days are a bit longer!). I like the look of those big wheels - on my old-model Spirit the front wheel is only 16" and it's holding me back. (Back wheel is 20".)



Cannot fault London Recumbents..... I have bought from a number of dealers over the years and Ian at Wheel NV, and Oliver at London Recumbents have to be the most knowledgeable.

Combine that with a wonderful traffic free testing ground and London Recumbents are well worth the effort - I bought my Kettwiesel from them in August


----------



## Tigerbiten (31 Dec 2014)

I'm another one who uses a Streamer fairing on a recumbent trike.
Reasons are ...........
It makes the trike look bigger from the front, hence I think I'm slightly safer.
The fairing and the top of the seat make a fairly good roll cage, so when I roll the trike I don't loose as much skin.
Helps to keep me dry from my ankles to my hips when it rain but i do need a spray tray to stop the water thrown up by the front wheels hitting the back of my legs.
From the figures I've read somewhere, I'm around 3% faster downhill, a good tail box will give you about double this.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jan 2015)

Are you looking for a 2 wheeler or a trike?

With recumbents it all comes down to price. I had an ICE trike and it was great. Excellent service from the guys at ICE and a wonderfully engineered trike. ICE make some seriously quick trikes. They even look quick. My downfall was the space to keep it in and transport. Dumb, I know but true.

I also had a Bacchetta Giro and could not get on with it. I think it was mostly the position of the pedals.

There is Kev in Cambridge who has a wide selection of recumbents you can test ride, he is very well thought of. I am sure someone will tell you the company name as I forget.

I am now looking at Nazca and Optima recumbents from Holland. They are both friendly and helpful companies.

http://www.nazca-ligfietsen.nl/en/list/models/

This site may be useful to you. Getting bikes sent from Holland is not difficult.

ligfietsen.nl

There is a 2 day bike fair in Amsterdan at the end of January if you fancy a weekend away. 

http://www.fietsenwandelbeurs.nl/index.php/nl/themas-kop/ligfietsplein

We will probably going from Denmark.


----------



## Ganymede (1 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Cannot fault London Recumbents..... I have bought from a number of dealers over the years and Ian at Wheel NV, and Oliver at London Recumbents have to be the most knowledgeable.
> 
> Combine that with a wonderful traffic free testing ground and London Recumbents are well worth the effort - I bought my Kettwiesel from them in August


Alas I have heard back from them and the only two-wheeler they do is a Spirit. I would like to have a go on some trikes.

I LOVE your pics Cunobelin - those fairings look like they are earning their living! And the posing value... yeah baby! (I once read you had to be an extrovert to ride a 'bent).


steveindenmark said:


> Are you looking for a 2 wheeler or a trike?
> 
> With recumbents it all comes down to price. I had an ICE trike and it was great. Excellent service from the guys at ICE and a wonderfully engineered trike. ICE make some seriously quick trikes. They even look quick. My downfall was the space to keep it in and transport. Dumb, I know but true.
> 
> ...


I think I want another two-wheeler - but I think it's a good idea to have a go on a trike or two just in case I like them! I want to be able to take my bike on the train (non-rush hour) which I can do with the Spirit, it is cumbersome to load on due to the small front wheel and tall stem/general weird geometry but it does fit into the bike places on SE trains. I know there is at least one folding trike which could be fun - storage is not really a problem for me as I have a big barn but I still need the train option.

I am beginning to think a visit to Kev in Cambridge would be the ticket (he's the Longstanton guy I think and stocks Nazca). I need to try before I buy, and alas although that bike fair looks fun I can't go this year.

Thanks for all the comments and pix everyone! I suspect I will be grindingly slow in actually making a purchase - months at least - but I promise to report back!


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jan 2015)

Folded Gekko Trike







Folder Trike in cover on a train:


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jan 2015)

Ganymede said:


> I am beginning to think a visit to Kev in Cambridge would be the ticket (he's the Longstanton guy I think and stocks Nazca). I need to try before I buy, and alas although that bike fair looks fun I can't go this year.



Longstanton is Bike to Be / Cycle Centric 

DTek and Kevin are at Little Thetford which is near Ely

Two diffrent companies, the first stocks Bachetta, whilst DTek does.... well almost everything


----------



## Ganymede (1 Jan 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Longstanton is Bike to Be / Cycle Centric
> 
> DTek and Kevin are at Little Thetford which is near Ely
> 
> Two diffrent companies, the first stocks Bachetta, whilst DTek does.... well almost everything


Ah! I hadn't realised. Kev is the man then I guess! Thanks for the folder pix too!

I've just been to a party in the village and almost everyone I knew there mentioned my "funny lie-down bike". Celebrity at last!


----------



## bobcolover (2 Jan 2015)

for what its worth I started with a bike e [stolen in fleet street!!!] then moved to a 20/16 spirit; bikefix now stock a 20/20 spirit which rolls a bit faster i think but is still heavy ish. I fancied something faster and lighter and bought a kingcycle in a private sale which apart from weird wheel sizes is great and with a rear box can carry enough for up to 2 or 3 days light summer touring [ coast to coast ok etc]. I love riding it weekends. I then picked up an optima dingo [ no longer made but similar available] which I use daily with rear racks/panniers for heavy commuting. Its about the same weight as the spirit but a fair bit faster i think. I then sold the spirit.

So it depends what you want to use your 'bent ' for. Kevin/ DTEK had a large stock of kingcycles i believe ; try and get one with sensible wheel sizes ; best combo would be 26 rear 20 inch front; other kingcycycle wheel sizes are 24 inch rear 17 or 18 inch front which makes it hard to source tyres. If you want something chunkier with a greater load capaciity then speak to Bikefix as well. london recumbents/oliver also are a store of knowledge.
thats my 5 pennorth
bob c


----------



## Ganymede (2 Jan 2015)

bobcolover said:


> for what its worth I started with a bike e [stolen in fleet street!!!] then moved to a 20/16 spirit; bikefix now stock a 20/20 spirit which rolls a bit faster i think but is still heavy ish. I fancied something faster and lighter and bought a kingcycle in a private sale which apart from weird wheel sizes is great and with a rear box can carry enough for up to 2 or 3 days light summer touring [ coast to coast ok etc]. I love riding it weekends. I then picked up an optima dingo [ no longer made but similar available] which I use daily with rear racks/panniers for heavy commuting. Its about the same weight as the spirit but a fair bit faster i think. I then sold the spirit.
> 
> So it depends what you want to use your 'bent ' for. Kevin/ DTEK had a large stock of kingcycles i believe ; try and get one with sensible wheel sizes ; best combo would be 26 rear 20 inch front; other kingcycycle wheel sizes are 24 inch rear 17 or 18 inch front which makes it hard to source tyres. If you want something chunkier with a greater load capaciity then speak to Bikefix as well. london recumbents/oliver also are a store of knowledge.
> thats my 5 pennorth
> bob c


Thanks bob, I've been looking at optima on websites and the kingcycle sounds good - I need to carry stuff, and at present, not having the proper bag, I strap a cut-down beer box to my rack! I'm interested that you were able to sell your 20/16 Spirit - although I like it I feel its limitations and wondered if I would be able to sell it once I upgrade. How did you sell it, if I may ask?


----------



## bobcolover (2 Jan 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Thanks bob, I've been looking at optima on websites and the kingcycle sounds good - I need to carry stuff, and at present, not having the proper bag, I strap a cut-down beer box to my rack! I'm interested that you were able to sell your 20/16 Spirit - although I like it I feel its limitations and wondered if I would be able to sell it once I upgrade. How did you sell it, if I may ask?



When I had my bike e i came across another one for sale and persuaded a friend to mine to buy it. He kept it and when i wanted to sell the spirit he took that as well! I was all ready to go up to DTEK to pick up a kingcycle and was idly talking to a friend in my local LCC branch about this he turned out to have a kingcyle in his garage which he had ridden a couple of times, didnt like it and put it away for 10 years. I bought that one. I came across a bloke on a diamond frame [df as 'bent riders call upright riders] on Blackfirars bridge one day, got talking, he had a kingcycle for sale in Tooting, no more than 3 miles from me. That was 2 or 3 years ago but he still might have it. Have a look at this site for more inof etc http://www.bhpc.org.uk/
Its worth going to a meeting or two to talk and people have bents for sale.
Good luck


----------



## Ganymede (2 Jan 2015)

bobcolover said:


> When I had my bike e i came across another one for sale and persuaded a friend to mine to buy it. He kept it and when i wanted to sell the spirit he took that as well! I was all ready to go up to DTEK to pick up a kingcycle and was idly talking to a friend in my local LCC branch about this he turned out to have a kingcyle in his garage which he had ridden a couple of times, didnt like it and put it away for 10 years. I bought that one. I came across a bloke on a diamond frame [df as 'bent riders call upright riders] on Blackfirars bridge one day, got talking, he had a kingcycle for sale in Tooting, no more than 3 miles from me. That was 2 or 3 years ago but he still might have it. Have a look at this site for more inof etc http://www.bhpc.org.uk/
> Its worth going to a meeting or two to talk and people have bents for sale.
> Good luck


I did have a look at one recumbent forum a while back - may have been that one - and all the stuff for sale had already sold, but unlike CC they didn't mention it in the title! I will browse again, good plan. Thanks bob!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jan 2015)

For second-hand, private sales

For second-hand, trade/advertiser/dealer sales

Worth keeping an eye on, as I know that Dave Gardiner at Laid Back Bikes changes his Demo fleet fairly regularly ... and puts them on VeloVision.


----------



## Ganymede (2 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> For second-hand, private sales
> 
> For second-hand, trade/advertiser/dealer sales
> 
> Worth keeping an eye on, as I know that Dave Gardiner at Laid Back Bikes changes his Demo fleet fairly regularly ... and puts them on VeloVision.


Thanks Scoosh! I will use those links - I had found the Laid Back demo page but it is rather far away. Alas a lot of second-hand bents seem to be set up for taller/bigger people than me (5' 5" female here) but I will keep looking!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jan 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Thanks Scoosh! I will use those links - I had found the Laid Back demo page but it is rather far away. Alas a lot of second-hand bents seem to be set up for taller/bigger people than me (5' 5" female here) but I will keep looking!




I think there is a greater range of height in a 'bent frame than in a df one - my Nazca Fuego  is a Large frame and Large seat, which suits people over 6' (I'm 6' 3"/ 191cm) and the medium frame/ seat is way too small for me.

I'd hazard a guess and say that the medium frame would do you - but send Dave G an email to ask him - he's very helpful, even if you don't buy from him .


----------



## Ganymede (2 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I think there is a greater range of height in a 'bent frame than in a df one - my Nazca Fuego  is a Large frame and Large seat, which suits people over 6' (I'm 6' 3"/ 190cm) and the medium frame/ seat is way too small for me.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess and say that the medium frame would do you - but send Dave g an email to ask him - he's very helpful, even if you don't buy from him .


My Spirit has a huge range but of course that adds a bit of weight. I must say I'd rather have one more my size and less heavy. Perhaps I should keep the Spirit for chums to ride!


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Jan 2015)

I've owned a fair few 'bents now. My 1st (and in hindsight fastest and best) 2 wheeler was a Bacchetta Strada high racer. So much easier to ride than the mid and lowracers that followed. I (wrongly) assumed that lower meant faster, but when you factor in setting off from lights, uphill starts, and slow speed maneuverability, a highracer (imho) is by far the best tool for the job. I miss the Strada so much that I'm always on the lookout for another (or a Corsa.)

As for fairings. Very expensive, though you can make your own. My home made effort is mainly for weather protection, though it does roll very nicely when I'm cruising at 22-25 mph. Don't think I'd bother with anything more than a rear fairing on a 2 wheeler though, as I'd be scared of side winds. On a 2 wheeler, I'd just make a small rear box/fairing, and some home mad wheel covers. I never got round to fitting a rear wheel cover on the Catrike 700s rear, or the Strada, and there's no need on my current rear faired Trice, but this took me a couple of hours, and not much money. Most expensive bit was the carbon wrap, but if you just spray painted the correx, would cost around 15 quid.


----------



## Ganymede (4 Jan 2015)

BlackPanther said:


> I've owned a fair few 'bents now. My 1st (and in hindsight fastest and best) 2 wheeler was a Bacchetta Strada high racer. So much easier to ride than the mid and lowracers that followed. I (wrongly) assumed that lower meant faster, but when you factor in setting off from lights, uphill starts, and slow speed maneuverability, a highracer (imho) is by far the best tool for the job. I miss the Strada so much that I'm always on the lookout for another (or a Corsa.)
> 
> As for fairings. Very expensive, though you can make your own. My home made effort is mainly for weather protection, though it does roll very nicely when I'm cruising at 22-25 mph. Don't think I'd bother with anything more than a rear fairing on a 2 wheeler though, as I'd be scared of side winds. On a 2 wheeler, I'd just make a small rear box/fairing, and some home mad wheel covers. I never got round to fitting a rear wheel cover on the Catrike 700s rear, or the Strada, and there's no need on my current rear faired Trice, but this took me a couple of hours, and not much money. Most expensive bit was the carbon wrap, but if you just spray painted the correx, would cost around 15 quid.


That's interesting - I haven't heard anyone express a preference between high, mid and low and I have to say I do like being high up on my Spirit. Thanks for all the details too!


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jan 2015)

Ganymede said:


> That's interesting - I haven't heard anyone express a preference between high, mid and low and I have to say I do like being high up on my Spirit. Thanks for all the details too!



Maybe it's just me (and feel free lowracer riders to jump in if you've ridden a highracer as well for comparison) but if I compare the Strada to he Optima Baron lowracer, I found the Strada faster, more stable and easier to set off on. In fact in the months I owned the Baron I found myself avoiding hill starts (especially if there were also traffic lights) and also trying to avoid filtering. Whereas on the Strada, I felt confident in all situations, and could even filter at walking speed between the gridlocked cars on the dual carriageway.....on the Baron I'd use the cycle path. I gave the Baron a chance-several months, and around a thousand miles, but never got near the confidence I had with the Strada. The Rainbow Lyner mid height I owned was also a bit of a pig-though it was quite a heavy beast.

As for trikes. Yes they're slower, but boy are they a lot of fun!


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jan 2015)

Thanks BlackPanther, I wonder if any low racers will wade in! - I don't want to have to start another thread! What you describe re the Strada is really what I'm looking for. But I really want to have a go on a trike or two as well. I was chatting to a friend of mine who rides an old Kingcycle (has done for 30 years in London traffic) and he also recommended D-Tek, though since he hasn't changed his bike in 30 years I'm not sure how he knows. I see Bachetta is stocked at Cyclecentric in Longstanton though, rather than D-Tek so I dunno! I can forsee a Spring trip to East Anglia in any case!


----------



## neil earley (5 Jan 2015)

Its the engine which makes the bent faster {you} as for low v high racers you must try for yourself. As Black Panther as made some valid points on his vast experience on riding both e.g., are you going to ride through traffic! can be daunting on a low racer as opposed to a highracer. I ride a Toxy ZR its as low as you can go but totally a different set up compared to a Baron lowracer, Hydraulic brakes , Schlump mountain drive up front, carbon seat which is a nice fit for me, can put my hand down when starting off as its soo low to the ground folds in a case for transport without to much trouble , light and positive steering and quick off the mark. Set yourself a price look at some youtube videos and narrow it down to a few different models of bents and go and try a few out or there maybe some forum members not to far from you who I am sure would give you a test drive or some advice. Its a shame you are so far away or you could try mine. Happy hunting and most of all have fun which ever one you buy , got to say I like the look of Metabikes MUST STOP LOOKING AT THESE ON YOUTUBE LOL!!!!


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jan 2015)

neil earley said:


> Its the engine which makes the bent faster {you} as for low v high racers you must try for yourself. As Black Panther as made some valid points on his vast experience on riding both e.g., are you going to ride through traffic! can be daunting on a low racer as opposed to a highracer. I ride a Toxy ZR its as low as you can go but totally a different set up compared to a Baron lowracer, Hydraulic brakes , Schlump mountain drive up front, carbon seat which is a nice fit for me, can put my hand down when starting off as its soo low to the ground folds in a case for transport without to much trouble , light and positive steering and quick off the mark. Set yourself a price look at some youtube videos and narrow it down to a few different models of bents and go and try a few out or there maybe some forum members not to far from you who I am sure would give you a test drive or some advice. Its a shame you are so far away or you could try mine. Happy hunting and most of all have fun which ever one you buy , got to say I like the look of Metabikes MUST STOP LOOKING AT THESE ON YOUTUBE LOL!!!!


Thanks Neil! This is becoming a very interesting thread for me and it's nice of you to offer a test drive even if I have no chance of taking it up!


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jan 2015)

Ganymede said:


> Thanks Neil! This is becoming a very interesting thread for me and it's nice of you to offer a test drive even if I have no chance of taking it up!



I think most of us 'bent riders are the same. I've said before, anyone is welcome to have a blast on my machines. I'm down to just the Trice at the moment, but at one point did own a Strada, Baron and a (different) Trice all at the same time. I think Doncaster must be the most recumbentless area of the U.K. Down to the fact that there are no dealers anywhere near me! If my lottery numbers come up, I'd open up 'Doncaster Recumbents'!


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jan 2015)

I left Yorkshire to explore pastures new in the hope I would see another recumbent rider.

Once in Denmark I had the nice men at ICE send me a trice. I rode many miles but still couldn't entice the recumbent riders to appear. I then changed to a Bacchetta Giro in the hope that changing the " bait" might help but it didnt. In the last 13 yearsI have dived out of my garden to wrestle recumbent riders into the garden for refreshment, none of them were from Denmark.

I am now recumbentless but am very tempted by a Nazca Feugo.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jan 2015)

Ironically I was in a small village in Norfolk for a week and took the Kettwiesel

Took it out to Kings Lynn and Sandringham and hadn't got a mile when coming the other way were... a Street Machine and a Trice!

So there in a small village called Runcton Holme there was an unplanned recumbent meet!


----------



## neil earley (6 Jan 2015)

Black Panther you may as well come clean if you won the lottery you would probably buy Bacchetta and keep them for all for yourself lol


----------



## BlackPanther (6 Jan 2015)

neil earley said:


> Black Panther you may as well come clean if you won the lottery you would probably buy Bacchetta and keep them for all for yourself lol



Actually I probably would open a 'Bent shop.......but admittedly probably not in Doncaster. I'm thinking I'd approach ICE, bang a million quid or so into R&D, then maybe set up a manufacturing arm Stateside, somewhere warm....Florida methinks. Not to make a profit, just to be involved in something I have an interest in whilst enjoying my semi retirement in a warm climate.

Actually, that's a damn fine, off the top of my head plan. Just need to win £10 million or so and I'm off!


----------



## arallsopp (6 Jan 2015)

How rural is rural Kent. I'm in Bromley and have a fair few bents you are welcome to look at. Should mention that many of them are presently broken, of course...

From heaviest to lightest: 

- Tandem. Steel frame. Over 30kgs. Still spins up to speed quickly with the right motor on board. Bullet proof.
- RAW: Carbon / Kevlar: 25kgs fully enclosed velomobile. Bullet, but not car proof. Currently needing love before it will roll again. Was very fast though. Hard work climbing, but I've had her up Ditchling more than a few times and its all doable. London to Lands End in about 18 hours even with my legs. Aero matters.
- HP Velotechnic SMGTe. Alu: No idea of weight. Probably less than half the WAW. Still running on daily commute detail. Survives maintenance free lifestyle. Quite fast.
- Challenge Seiran: Alu: Lighter than the SMGTe, Dual 26 wheels. Presently dead due to steering linkage fail and neglect.
- Challenge Furai SLII: Alu / Carbon: Very light. Dual 24" wheels. Presently dead due to steering linkage fail and suspicions around the alu frame integrity.

My thoughts: If you're using it a lot, there are some things that just aren't worth going lightweight on. The SLII chewed through maintenance much faster than the seiran, which chewed faster than the SMGTe. The RAW was a lightweight WAW and was higher maintenance than I'd like. I think the Tandem and SMGTe will run forever. Forks on the SMGTe might need a little loving some time soon, and I should replace the brakes, but other than that, its all good.

That said, I'd buy a carbon Schlitter in a heartbeat.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Ironically I was in a small village in Norfolk for a week and took the Kettwiesel
> 
> Took it out to Kings Lynn and Sandringham and hadn't got a mile when coming the other way were... a Street Machine and a Trice!
> 
> So there in a small village called Runcton Holme there was an unplanned recumbent meet!



If you come again - let me know and will try and meet up. I was out at Wells last week and a chap turned up on an immaculate ICE - he had travelled from Hunstanton and seemed a but upset when I said I had come from KL. Still it was good to see another trike in these parts.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Took it out to Kings Lynn and Sandringham and hadn't got a mile when coming the other way were... a Street Machine and a Trice!


Did one carry @Rob Archer?


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

arallsopp said:


> ...That said, I'd buy a carbon Schlitter in a heartbeat.



..and then did.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

I know it's juvenile, but "carbon Schlitter" just makes me think http://www.carbonfibergear.com/carbon-fiber-toilet-bowl/


----------



## arallsopp (8 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> I know it's juvenile, but "carbon Schlitter" just makes me think http://www.carbonfibergear.com/carbon-fiber-toilet-bowl/



Oh its just like that, only that rather than passively receive, it actively scares the crap out of you. 

Thing is fast beyond measure.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Jul 2015)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






I want


----------



## Ganymede (11 Jul 2015)

Rowrrrrr!!!

Alas my plans for a new bike are on hold for the present as I have developed a frozen shoulder and cannot even ride the one I have got.  Or any other bike. Pain 24/7 for the time being.

Where can I get that Barchetta then? Who knows, when I'm better....


----------

